# Mozart - Emacs...



## Chill (21 Février 2005)

Bon comme vous le comprendrez je suis tout nouveau dans le domaine MAC et j'éprouce certains problèmes avec l'installation de programmes. En général j'aime me débrouiller seul mais ici la pression des professeurs pour l'échéance des projets aide pas   

Alors voila j'ai installé les packages requis pour l'utilisation du language OZ et donc Mozart et également Emacs mais ici je bloque...
j'ai trouvé la ligne a changer dans le PATH pr activer Oz, mais en utilisant un _set_ le PATH n'est pas modifié, également je ne sais pas du tout comment me débrouiller pour que Mozart soit pri en compte dès le lancement d'Emacs...

si certains d'entre vous savent comment résoudre ce problème ou ont le meme que moi je serais content de partager cela avec vous... merci bien


----------



## mob (22 Février 2005)

je pense que ce uqe tu cherches c'est un mode mozart pour emacs

la ligne le chargeant sera a mettre dans le .emacs

sans doute tu trouveras ce mode sur le net

mob


----------



## Chill (23 Février 2005)

En fait j'ai légèrement avancé dans le problème... désormais les installations sont bel et bien terminées, mon problème est mtn que lorsque je lance la commande oz, il m'ouvre bel et emacs en mode Mozart mais celui ci s'ouvre dans le terminal ce qui est très peu pratique, je ne sais pas du tout comment faire pour que celui-ci s'ouvre dans une fenêtre indépendante, j'ai le meme probleme lorsque je lance emacs en fait, celui-ci se lance dans le terminal... j'sais pas trop ce que jdois faire la j'avoue lol


----------



## ppierre (23 Février 2005)

tu as déjà installé X11 ?


----------



## Chill (23 Février 2005)

Oui X11 est installé. C'est la que je comprend plus, car si via le finder je demande d'ouvrir un certain fichier avec xemacs ou emacs il me l'ouvre bien, mais si je lance xemacs ou emacs depuis le bash celui-ci s'ouvre ds le bash. J'ai trouvé comment configurer le fichier d'initiation de xemacs ou emacs afin qu'a son lancement celui-ci prennen en compte Oz ce qui me permettrait de lancer le tout depuis le finder, maiheureusement ce fichier n'est pas formaté pour être utilisé sur un terminal de type bash mais plutot tcsh je pense.


----------



## ppierre (24 Février 2005)

Tu peux encore voir si la variable $DISPLAY est configurée...
$echo $DISPLAY

ou lancer emacs en demandant une fenêtre, style
$emacs -name MaFenetre monfichier

une seconde...
si tu le lances avec
$oz
alors je sais pas

enfin, ça aidera peut-être
ps: pour ce qui est de changer de façon fixe le path ou autre, tu peux inclure la commande set dans ton .bashrc ou .tcshrc


----------



## macaml (24 Février 2005)

pour ma part j'ai installé emacs en natif macosx. et pour l'utiliser
dans le terminal j'ai renommé emacs en emacs_texte et créé le script
exécutable "emacs" dans /usr/bin avec le code suivant:

#!/bin/sh
/Applications/Emacs.app/Contents/MacOS/Emacs "$@"

il est sût aussi que si tu as installé une version X11 en plus de la version texte,
tu dois changer l'ordre du path (à priori, /sw/bin avant /usr/bin, ou changer
de place ta version texte).

ps: une version native c'est super plus chouette que la version X11 (pas
de serveur lancé dans le dock...)


----------



## Chill (24 Février 2005)

j'ai aussi installé une version native car il est vrai que je serai très étonné de voir celle-ci s'ouvrir dans le bash (si elle le fait promis je me pend). Seulement je n'ai pas réussi à la faire passer en lancement via le bash et donc lancement automatique via l'appel de $oz.
J'suis assez interessé par le fait qtu ai créé le script executable car j'y ai pensé mais je n'ai pas réussi à le faire (et ouais j'en suis a ma 2eme semaine d'utilisation Mac os seulement)
si tu pouvais juste me donner plus de précision sur comment procéder ca pourrait être très bien 
encore merci a tous


----------

